# Feeling weird about telling people I'm pregnant



## PreshFest

So, I'm 11w2d today and somehow I am majorly showing. With my daughter, my abs did separate, so I'm assuming that's why it's happening so early this time. They just gave up. Anyway, I told my boss that I'm pregnant today and it went fine. But now I've been walking around all day with my belly apparent to everyone and they all look at it. I'm sure they are shocked since I've been hiding it under baggy clothes thus far and now I'm wearing something fitted so it's like BAM! But I just feel so weird about people knowing! I'm sure it's because I've lost my last two, but still. I should be happy and wanting to flaunt it, but I just don't! I'm sick of wearing the baggy clothes, though, so I really need to accept the fact that I'm pregnant and everyone can tell whether I say something about it or not.

Have any of you felt this way? I'm really stressed about it :nope:


----------



## korink26

So I'm completely thrilled I'm pregnant, but for some reason it's been uncomfortable for me to tell people "I'm pregnant". I have no idea why, I'd rather text or email it to people, and DH says no way, we need to tell them....I think part of it is I'm so afraid if I say it what happens if it all gets taken away from me if something happens?! 
Idk, I get what you're saying though, completely!


----------



## Wilfbown

I was exactly the same ladies. People kept looking at my tummy and not saying anything and I didn't tell them! I started to tell a few people at 16 weeks but they'd all guessed anyway and everyone else has just realised I'm pregnant again. I didn't tell anyone for fear of something bad happening again or me jinxing the pregnancy by saying something! 
It's sad really when we should be shouting it from the rooftops! :hugs:


----------



## KatM83

I'm the same, i defo look preggers (though its prob mostly bloat :D) We aren't telling till after scan on Mon but my boss guessed..i work in a gym and last night one of the lads patted my belly..my response? Oi get off my pie belly! Urm...great a fatty gym instructor :D I just cant bring myself to let people know yet :(


----------



## Viperbunny

I was scared to tell people. I got pregnant 6 months after my daughter passed away. It was planned, but we didn't know how long it would take us to get pregnant, apparently I'm very fertile, or my husband has super sperm. I got roped into a weekend that involved both my family and my husband's family, so we knew we had to say something. I called up my parents, said, "hey, I'm pregnant, it's old news, let's all move on." My parents were thrilled, one of my grandma's was thrilled, the other, clearly was not. Some people will be thrilled, other people will be reserved and expect the worst.

I felt better after I told people. I thought it would be worse, but it actually helped. So many people were so supportive. Sometimes it helps to just rip the band aid off and go for it. But if you aren't ready, you aren't ready.


----------



## Cheesepuff

I know how you feel. I still haven't told people in work, even though I bet they have guessed. I am nearly 17 weeks now and no way I can hide the bump, but I just don't know how to casually slip into conversation that "hey, I'm pregnant" ....

I had three losses last year, so I suppose that's why I am so apprehensive about telling people.


----------



## MommaDucky

We still have ppl we haven't told. We aren't looking at names, we haven't looked at things to buy....its just too much. I've heard it takes time, but comparing to the excitement we had over my daughter, its hard and it makes me feel guilty. I get tired of ppl who have never been through it saying when you're ready you will be able to do it. When I'm ready? This is such a wonderful time and so painful at the same time.


----------



## PreshFest

MommaDucky said:


> We still have ppl we haven't told. We aren't looking at names, we haven't looked at things to buy....its just too much. I've heard it takes time, but comparing to the excitement we had over my daughter, its hard and it makes me feel guilty. I get tired of ppl who have never been through it saying when you're ready you will be able to do it. When I'm ready? This is such a wonderful time and so painful at the same time.

WHY HELLO THERE DUCKY! Fancy seeing you here!! I'm surprised you didn't recognize my pic!!!

So I still haven't been telling people. Still walking around at work looking totally pregnant and just taking the stares from people and going about my business. I'm now ok with people knowing, but how do you casually mention to people that you're pregnant? It's difficult to just slip that in to a normal conversation lol.


----------



## MommaDucky

PreshFest said:


> MommaDucky said:
> 
> 
> We still have ppl we haven't told. We aren't looking at names, we haven't looked at things to buy....its just too much. I've heard it takes time, but comparing to the excitement we had over my daughter, its hard and it makes me feel guilty. I get tired of ppl who have never been through it saying when you're ready you will be able to do it. When I'm ready? This is such a wonderful time and so painful at the same time.
> 
> WHY HELLO THERE DUCKY! Fancy seeing you here!! I'm surprised you didn't recognize my pic!!!
> 
> So I still haven't been telling people. Still walking around at work looking totally pregnant and just taking the stares from people and going about my business. I'm now ok with people knowing, but how do you casually mention to people that you're pregnant? It's difficult to just slip that in to a normal conversation lol.Click to expand...


Hey D....I feel bad now lol...How could I have missed beautiful Q's pic?! :hugs:

I'm glad you're getting more comfortable with the stares. I don't know how to mention it. I still haven't told the guy I'm contracted with to do his books. I'm not sure how to say and hey I'm pregnant! And in fact I'm almost half way done with the pregnancy! When you figure it out let me know lol. 

We did make some headway this past couple days I bought a couple things, nothing major but its something. It was so painful to stand in line looking at them and I ended up ditching things around the store and it was not good. But hubby was with me and thats probably why it all didn't get put back. But walking out of the store with my bag, that felt really good! I felt like I could celebrate the baby, kind of like ripping off the bandaid. I'm still freaking out time to time, but I've had a lot of movement today! Twice today I've help kicks, and there were a couple kicks in a row, I was like wow baby go! I think its still so much to deal with. Losing a baby is horrible, one of the worst pains, no one tells you that after recurrent losses its hard to accept that you wont lose the baby, or that each milestone wont hurt.


----------



## MommaDucky

aw and miracle baby is a peach now!


----------



## lch28

well im 8 weeks pregnant and i don't even wanna tell my family let alone my boss lol.. we had a loss at 23 weeks in February and i just know everyone will be judgmental about us falling pregnant again so soon. I told my fiancee i was not going to tell anyone until 20 weeks :haha: that would be impossible but i plan on waiting a while.


----------

